# What are you....



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

guys using, Stihl, Husky, Poulan, ect?

Try'n to get the ball rollin here.

My main runners currently are:

Stihl 036 pro with mild porting and modified muffler and 20" bar/full chisel 

Husky 365 sp modded muffler 20" & 28"(for the biggins)

Husky 136 modded muffler 16" b&c

JD cs 46 (efco) 16' b&c



And My small collection I've started of some older models include:

Stihl 028 super AV 18' b&c. just got completely over-hauled

Homelite super xl (my first saw)
Homelite ez
Homelite 150 auto
Homelite super 2's ( 5 I think )

2 Poulan 2000's

Mall 2 mg bowsaw ( a winter project)

Wright blade saw ( big sawsall)

Other projects waiting:

Husky 288 lite xp

Husky 394 xp

Dolmar ps 9000

Lets here what ya got.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i run a craftsman with a 20" bar and am going to retire it soon its cut alot of wood and is getting wore out so i'll be in the market for a new saw soon


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i got a 30 y/o homelite, use it once in a never


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stihl MS210 with a 20'' bar and a older Homelite XL with a 14'' bar. Got both for free.


----------



## waffler (Sep 21, 2010)

Dont have a chainsaw but its on my list of wants


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I got a '81 McCullogh eager beaver, 14" bar, cuts good and has always started! Thinking about getting a Stihl, but don't know that I actually need one. Could use the money on another Tool!


----------



## xdiver86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Im the proud owner of a XL12 (blue) Homelite. This old little beast will pull a 20" roller nose bar with seni-chisel chain. It will wear you out,, also have a 3314 poulan for limbing, and a remmington elec pole saw. You notice they get lighter as the list goes on,cause i'm getting old!!!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

xdiver86 said:


> Im the proud owner of a XL12 (blue) Homelite. This old little beast will pull a 20" roller nose bar with seni-chisel chain. It will wear you out,, also have a 3314 poulan for limbing, and a remmington elec pole saw. You notice they get lighter as the list goes on,cause i'm getting old!!!


Thanks xdiver, that reminded me that I have a BAttery operated saw that I really like also. Got it at Harbor Freight 3 years ago. Nice and quiet.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

SonnyT, That's almost to cute to use. Probably is handy though.


----------



## d-dogg (Sep 22, 2010)

New Husqvarna Rancer 455, 20".

7 year old Poulan Wild Thing 18".

14 year old Craftsman 16" (Poulan made).

New Toro pole saw attachment for my trimmer.

All run great and do what they are supposed to.


----------



## xdiver86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sonny I've checked harbor frieght's site. Do they still sell that little saw??


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I am not sure. I think I have my records with the part number, I will look and see.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Guess I was wrong. Got it at Northern Tool.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_74570_74570?cm_ite=143396&cm_pla=Logging%3ECordless%20Chain%20saws&cm_cat=Shopzilla&cm_ven=Aggregates














*Northern Industrial Pruning Chain Saw — 18 Volt, 8 5/16in. Bar*


----------



## remarkb9vkq (Sep 22, 2010)

Currently a Husqvarna Rancher 455, 20". 
Used to have a Troy Built saw but every time I wanted to cut wood;
Step 1. Get saw out of box. 
Step 2. Screw with it for a couple hours trying to get it to work. 
Step 3. Put saw back in box. 
Step 4. Curse loudly. 
Step 5. Off to the shop for repairs.
And after the third or fourth time of this process Step 6. Get a good saw!!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

remarkb9vkq said:


> Currently a Husqvarna Rancher 455, 20".
> Used to have a Troy Built saw but every time I wanted to cut wood;
> Step 1. Get saw out of box.
> Step 2. Screw with it for a couple hours trying to get it to work.
> ...


that is how my craftsman is getting but on top of that once the chain gets worn a little it will randomly jump off of the bar so its not real safe to use anymore


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

Still running a 30 year old Homelite XL my dad bought new.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

remarkb9vkq said:


> Currently a Husqvarna Rancher 455, 20".
> Used to have a Troy Built saw but every time I wanted to cut wood;
> Step 1. Get saw out of box.
> Step 2. Screw with it for a couple hours trying to get it to work.
> ...


  Yep , that makes cuttin wood, NOT so fun.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 23, 2010)

Got a Poulan Wild thing, model 2375, 18" bar. Son in Law gave it to me brand new 2 years ago when my old Poulan finally gave up the ghost. Actually I liked the old one better, this one has leaked oil since day one and can't seem to find the source yet, but it does the job ok, just have to keep an eye on it .


----------



## Yardman (Sep 24, 2010)

Back in Illinois I had a 1/4 acre lot and bought a Mccullah electric chainsaw and a 100 foot cord. I could reach anywhere in the yard from my house and it worked fine. We moved to a 4 acre farmstead in Nebraska and I found that the cord was rather limiting. It's still a great little saw, but I've since purchased a Stihl MS180 C-B. What a difference!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

yardman! Could you do a small, or large write up thread on your Stihl? I been looking at Stihls and can't decide what Model? Thanks


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Jim_WV said:


> Got a Poulan Wild thing, model 2375, 18" bar. Son in Law gave it to me brand new 2 years ago when my old Poulan finally gave up the ghost. Actually I liked the old one better, this one has leaked oil since day one and can't seem to find the source yet, but it does the job ok, just have to keep an eye on it .


 I've got three in for general repairs and chain sharpening. And they all leak bar oil. The best advice I can give is; Try running it empty or drain it, before you put it away.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 24, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> yardman! Could you do a small, or large write up thread on your Stihl? I been looking at Stihls and can't decide what Model? Thanks


Sure SonnyT. I don't have a LOT of chainsaw experience, but I can tell you what I was looking for. I have about 4 acres out in corn country and about 100 trees and bushes that were pretty overgrown. Money was tight last year, so my wife insisted I get by with the McCullah at first. (see first picture) It worked okay on small/soft wood stuff. My neighbor came over with his new MS-290 Farm Boss to help with some of the bigger stuff. (See second picture)

The MS-290 is a "mid-size" saw. It's a good comprimise if you only have one saw. But it's a little heavy for reaching out while limbing, and it's a little light weight if you are cutting anything larger than 18-24" (Hardwood) It DOES cut it, but it takes a lot of cutting from different angles. If you are only going to get one saw, this is the size I would recommend. 

I figured that since I had access to Mike's MS-290, I'd get a lighter limbing saw for now and eventually, I'll get a bigger saw like the MS-390 or something.

The Stihl dealers will tell you they never go on sale. (At least that's what they all said around here.) But I found an ad that offered a FREE carrying case with the purchase of a MS180 C-BE. Since I was definately getting a case, that's $50.00 off. Sounds like a sale to me.

The MS180 C-BE has 2 options: 

First is the "Quick Chain Adjuster" (B) which I definately recommend. It works great, and my buddy has already broke the adjustment screw on his saw. (Didn't get the nuts loose enough before trying to adjust the chain and half the slot broke off.) 

Second is the "Easy 2 Start" (E) I don't have any experience with this option. The dealer let me pull on an Easystart saw and while I could "feel" a difference, I'm not sure it's worth the extra $50.00. 

My dealer ended up letting me buy the MS-180 C-B (without the easystart) and still get the free case.

I don't use it that often, but when I do, it's usually all day long, and it's held up real well. 2 pulls with the choke and 2 pulls with it off and it starts cold. once it's warm it starts on the first pull. (so far...) I went to U-tube and watched a few videos of how to sharpen the chain. I bought one of those mounting thingys to set the angle of the file, but after watching the videos, I never used it and took it back. I just take the file and give it 3-5 passes on eace tooth and it makes a big difference. It takes about 5 minutes to shapen the chain.

I was looking for the lightest saw I could afford. I compared weight vs. HP and (see chart) decided on the MS-180 vs. the MS-170. (The MS-200 is lighter with more HP, but it's $600.00 and wasn't an option for me.)

I'm very happy with this saw for it's purpose. I'll eventually get a big-ass saw for cutting the big stuff, and it will most likely be a Stihl too. I don't have any experience with other brands, so I'm not knocking them. 

Below is a comparison chart from the Stihl website: 

Chainsaw Comparison Chart - Chainsaws specifications | STIHL


----------



## esnb74 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Echo (probably an 18 or 20) that has been fantastic and the latest is a 18V Black & Decker Alligator lopers - this thing is awesome. So handy when trimming things and cutting 4 -5 inch or smaller branches. So nice to climb with - really light & powerful.

Black & Decker Tools | 18V Cordless Alligator Lopper (battery and charger not included) NLP1800B


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen those and they do look Handy. If I didn't already have my small Saw I would buy one!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the review yardman. Sounds like a rally good saw.


----------

